# New mower advice (planning for next year)



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So this is all tentative depending on how my job situation works out but if it does our current home will be ours for 10 years or so which il find out in march next year.

That being said the itch to at least look into options for a good mower is becoming greater every day.

So il list down a few facts, then requirements and hopefully go from there.

Lot size 2 acres
Mowable area 24k.

Currently: toro ztr 38" which I have stopped using (multiple reasons), honda hrr217 (which makes it quite lengthy)

Requirements: need anything which mows great and fast.

The reason why I say fast is that I have a 80-100hr work week starting next year so time will be at a premium.

Budget: will try to keep it under 5k but can go up if needed.

The options that came to my mind is getting a used commercial ztr with a 52-60"deck but I am open to any and all advise.

Let me know what you guys think.

PS. Would love a bagger system with it.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I dont know much about commercial zero turns but I will say the ones they use around here they run at full speed no matter the terrain. They are more focused on speed than anything and I have no idea how the equipment holds up, maybe they repair it a lot I'm not sure. If you have a strict budget I would consider a used commercial zero turn that was used by another homeowner that bought it new. It will be in better condition unless you find one that was bought, used lightly and sold because it was just too small for the jobs they were doing and needed to move on.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

You should wait another 2 months for the weeks auction and see if you could pick up a toro 4xx+ series since you have the smaller mowers to do tight spaces.

New 5xx series groundsmaster specs::

16 ft (4.88m) Cutting Width; up to 20.8 acres/hr (8.4 hectares/hr)
Ground Speed - Mowing: 0-10.8 mph (0-17.4 km/h)

You could do your whole yard in like 8 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> I dont know much about commercial zero turns but I will say the ones they use around here they run at full speed no matter the terrain. They are more focused on speed than anything and I have no idea how the equipment holds up, maybe they repair it a lot I'm not sure. If you have a strict budget I would consider a used commercial zero turn that was used by another homeowner that bought it new. It will be in better condition unless you find one that was bought, used lightly and sold because it was just too small for the jobs they were doing and needed to move on.


Yeah that's what they are built for I guess. Speed matters a lot in the commercial side but at the same time some have great cut quality.

Heard great things about the ferris.

I actually had a revelation to think about a stand on mower. It's going to be more compact so easy storage. It is definitely cheaper as well. 
I'm young so I do not mind standing for 30 mins rather than sit.

The downside is that a bagger is going to be difficult.

Anyone using a stand on mower for their home use?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> You should wait another 2 months for the weeks auction and see if you could pick up a toro 4xx+ series since you have the smaller mowers to do tight spaces.
> 
> New 5xx series groundsmaster specs::
> 
> ...


I checked those out. They look sick.. lol. Would probably have to get a HUGE shed for that. And after that follow up with a triplex reel mower at least


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

uts said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know much about commercial zero turns but I will say the ones they use around here they run at full speed no matter the terrain. They are more focused on speed than anything and I have no idea how the equipment holds up, maybe they repair it a lot I'm not sure. If you have a strict budget I would consider a used commercial zero turn that was used by another homeowner that bought it new. It will be in better condition unless you find one that was bought, used lightly and sold because it was just too small for the jobs they were doing and needed to move on.
> ...


I have a stander. Close to the same size cutting area as well. I love cutting with that machine takes me about 45 minutes to one hour to cut my property. Compact?? We're taking about inches here.

Sit down mower you will love the ferris mower. I'm trying to get this as my next one.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

This is what I would recommend. If you don't like it you can always sell it for what you paid, especially during mowing season.

Scott


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty good deal on a homeowner machine.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Check with your local dealers/hardware stores/service centers. All the ZTR's will cut well. My only advice.. purchase a brand that your closest dealer will service. Ex.. No point in getting a John Deere if you have to travel 50 miles to get it serviced.

As far as deck size.. the biggest you can get into your storage space and any gates you have.

Buy new for the warranty.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Check with your local dealers/hardware stores/service centers. All the ZTR's will cut well. My only advice.. purchase a brand that your closest dealer will service. Ex.. No point in getting a John Deere if you have to travel 50 miles to get it serviced.
> 
> As far as deck size.. the biggest you can get into your storage space and any gates you have.
> 
> Buy new for the warranty.


I have quite a few dealers around me for all the major brands, JD, scag, ferris, exmark so I'm covered in that regard and I guess that makes it a little more difficult because there are options.

Getting it new, is a difficult pill to swallow, but I think may be necessary since time will be a premium. Warranty will be key there.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Those are all good brands. It's really personal preference. Buy what looks good or, at least if your me, you'll regret it.

Do check out the new Cub Cadet Ultima ZT1's. Very good quality and in your price range ($3000 for a 50")..Bonus of having a 2 service shops within 15 miles of Avon.

Gravely's, Bradley's, and Hustler Raptors are other ones to think about. Ferris are always a fan favorite, and there's a reason all the commercial guys drive Exmarks(at least around here they do).

Not to throw gas on the fire, but with only mowing 24k a lawn tractor could work too. Buy a John Deere and you'll never regret it.

Best of luck to you. Mower shopping is always fun.

Edit.. working 80-100hrs a week? I'd seriously think about just paying someone to do it.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Those are all good brands. It's really personal preference. Buy what looks good or, at least if your me, you'll regret it.
> 
> Do check out the new Cub Cadet Ultima ZT1's. Very good quality and in your price range ($3000 for a 50")..Bonus of having a 2 service shops within 15 miles of Avon.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I did think about a lawn tractor. Just think that all the multi use the lawn tractor is liked for is available at the higher price range only like snow attachments etc. The simple stuff can be done with a ztr and is faster.

The cub cadet has had mixed reviews so.i stopped.looking otherwise looks like a good option.

I will try seeing a few dealers early next year and see what the pricing looks like and go from there. Especially standon ones vs ztr (really like the bagger option)


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

uts said:


> Requirements: need anything which mows great and fast.
> 
> The reason why I say fast is that I have a 80-100hr work week starting next year so time will be at a premium.
> 
> Budget: will try to keep it under 5k but can go up if needed.


the money spent it time saved.
my fatherinlaw in monroe has a *gravely*, don't know the model, but it has a bagger attachment.

and it goes up over 10mph easily, definitely running speed and i don't mean fat person running speed.

he has a rectangular flat back yard that is almost an acre, plus the side and then a decent size ~0.2 acre front. all flat yard.

if the sell / spec sheet doesn't list ground speed mph speed be weary. The gravely spec sheets lists them and u can infer the hydrogear hydrostatic tranmission model to other zero turns to get an idea

hydrogear ezt are the slower residential quality ones

ZT-3100 == 7 mph
ZT-5400 runs up around 13 mph.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

r7k said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Requirements: need anything which mows great and fast.
> ...


Add to this my ZT3400 runs 10.5 mph


----------

